# Endler's fin was nipped... how to heal?



## jaekwong (Jul 9, 2013)

I had a weaker endler guppy and my betta decided to nibble on her front left fin. She's now off balance with that fin.

I can isolate her, but don't have running water in that bucket. How should i ensure she heals?

Can I do daily water changes, using water from my tank and leave her in the bucket? Feed her as well?

Will the fin come back?

Sorry a lot of questions, but my lady is so heartbroken about it as it is her first set of fishes.

Thank you


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

aquarium salt ( pure salt no additives) You could isolate and do a "salt bath" if you research it on google there is alot of info on doing it.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

i would buy one of those breeder containment boxes that either hang inside of your tank, or outside of your tank (an air pump circulates water from your tank through that kind)... raise the temperature of the water just a little bit, and add aquarium salt. aquarium salt isn't going to harm your betta or other fish, as long as it isn't a really high amount. if you don't want to use the salt, simply raising the temperature will aide in the healing process. fins grow back, the only part of a fish that doesn't really grow back are the gill covers i'm pretty sure.


----------

